# Kraft Tool trowel



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I’m thinking about buying a Kraft Elite series 11 x 4 1/2 in carbon for eifs and stucco. I’ve always bought Marshalltown but I’m considering something different. Anybody left here? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have only ever used marshalltown as well, Seems to be some new types about like Nela and level 5 but not sure if those are carbon for stucco, I just use stainless or it rusts but i dont do stucco.

And yeah this place died everyones gone off to FB or Instagram. Both suck no place like dtw was sadly a thing of the past now.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks caz, it’s not necessary for stucco, it’s a finish trowel. I’m currently using a Marshalltown 5 x 12 stainless. I don’t like feel of stainless knives and trowels or the way they wear. I’d rather deal with rust. 
It’s been a long time and nice to chat with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Thanks caz, it’s not necessary for stucco, it’s a finish trowel. I’m currently using a Marshalltown 5 x 12 stainless. I don’t like feel of stainless knives and trowels or the way they wear. I’d rather deal with rust.
> It’s been a long time and nice to chat with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You too P.A, Ive dritfted over to fb pages but its just rubbish, No real trade talk its overwhelmed by people just taking shots at each other using as few words as possible, Nothing like what we had going here at all, I guess thats progress in this day and age worlds just getting dumb and dumber but instagram isnt as bad for it just wierd layout. Good luck with the new trowel.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

cazna said:


> You too P.A, Ive dritfted over to fb pages but its just rubbish, No real trade talk its overwhelmed by people just taking shots at each other using as few words as possible, Nothing like what we had going here at all, I guess thats progress in this day and age worlds just getting dumb and dumber but instagram isnt as bad for it just wierd layout. Good luck with the new trowel.


I think all the action is at "El Foro De Los Drywaleros"


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I think all the action is at "El Foro De Los Drywaleros"




I’m a member there too,,, it’s a great site, amigo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi PA, never tried a Kraft. I have used Tyzack trowels for years. Recently been using a Nella, you just have to make sure you get the right model. So many different types ranging from stiff to really flexible. They are very well made and have a very comfortable cork grip.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I’m a member there too,,, it’s a great site, amigo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there. The new guys need your wisdom.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> Hi PA, never tried a Kraft. I have used Tyzack trowels for years. Recently been using a Nella, you just have to make sure you get the right model. So many different types ranging from stiff to really flexible. They are very well made and have a very comfortable cork grip.




Hi Gaz how’ve you been? The Kraft arrived today and seems very well made and somewhat refined. Soft rubber grip and U.S. made. Stiff action and pre-broken. I still took a file to it for 5 minutes or so to soften it up a bit. 
I did a thread search and found a little reading but not much,,,, and the pictures were broken. 
Fr8 bought some Kraft knives and I think he liked them. 
I remember when choice was limited and you bought what was available locally, not any more. 
How are things down under?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hi Gaz how’ve you been? The Kraft arrived today and seems very well made and somewhat refined. Soft rubber grip and U.S. made. Stiff action and pre-broken. I still took a file to it for 5 minutes or so to soften it up a bit.
> I did a thread search and found a little reading but not much,,,, and the pictures were broken.
> Fr8 bought some Kraft knives and I think he liked them.
> I remember when choice was limited and you bought what was available locally, not any more.
> ...





Hi PA Hope you are well.

Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you, I dont log in very often these days.

Things are good here. on a break at the moment, go back on the 14th of Jan. 

yes we are spoilt for choice these days. Awesome isnt it.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi folks.. so happy to see you guys writing here. 

About the trowels i advice to stick to MT they are the best of all. I have the elite and the nela stainless, and i second your words ill deal with rust better than the wearing of stainless Steel. 

I always checked my drywall levelness with my steel MT and my stainless steel ones tricked me because they are not level anymore !


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Hi folks.. so happy to see you guys writing here.
> 
> 
> 
> I always checked my drywall levelness with my steel MT and my stainless steel ones tricked me because they are not level anymore !


It's OK to file your trowels and knives flat and straight from time to time.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Bob, I’ve been using this trowel now for a couple jobs and I’m happy with it. IMO the quality is right up with the Marshalltown premier line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

